# need advice for obese foster girl



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just picked Katie up today from a shelter, they say she is around 9 yrs old.

Paperwork shows her at 102 lbs, we think it could be more, it took two people to get her in the car.
She looks like she should be petite girl. She waddles when she walks. No way she is going up steps. How can anyone let their dog gain this much weight? I just don't get it. 

I have vet appointment for her on Monday. 

I have no idea how much she was being fed, probably lots of table scraps & no exercise. I understand about using green beans for weight loss, but to lose THIS much weight? Is the green bean diet okay at any age?

Being this overweight I assume I need to increase exercise gradually

Here are a couple of pictures 





























Can one get THIS big just from overeating or could there be an underlying issue?














Thanks!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That poor girl! Letting a dog get that obese is animal cruelty. She has to be miserable, I'm sure her joints hurt and just moving must be a real challenge. Green beans should be OK for her at any age, along with a reduced calorie food and gentle exercise until she sheds some pounds. I'm sure there are others here who can give you more suggestions. I'd also have a complete thyroid panel done on her to make sure her thyroid is working normally.

Thank you for fostering Katie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We had a female golden come into the rescue weighting in at 112 pounds. We started her on 1 cup food 2xs a day with 1/2 c of green beans and Im happy to say with her diet and exercise, 8 months later is now 78 pounds and still losing...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

With her that obese I'd just let do what she wants movement wise until she sees the vet. I would imagine the green bean diet would be fine, although with all the changes, I'd just get her used to whatever food you are feeding first. JMHO


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would suspect that her thyroid is off a bit. 

I'm a mean old man But I would cut her food down to one cup per day, divided into two feedings. I would want that weight off her ASAP.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How sad. She looks like such a happy faced old girl. I would go for the thyroid test for sure. Small steps for sure in the beginning. The good news is that dogs do much better with diets than people do. Please keep us updated.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

pertty much the same as above. Thryoid check low cal food with beans. I would swim for exersize if at all possible even if it is just walking in the water. It will be much less stressful on her joints while she gets her weight out of the sevely obese stage. Good luck.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The girl I posted about had a normal thyroid, but we did have it checked... We didnt put her on low cal food either, just cut it back.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. 
I feel so sorry for her, everything she tries to do is a huge effort for her but still she is the typical happy tail waggin golden. Looking forward to getting this girl back in shape


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

She is going to feel SOOOO much better soon with all your loving non food care


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor girl!

Yeah, I'm a meanie, too. I wouldn't feed more then 3/4 cup kibble + green beans. I'd have her thyroid checked and put her on a glucosamine supplement. If you have the means to do underwater tredmill walking, that would be WONDERFUL! Otherwise, several short leash walks daily to help get her some exercise.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That poor dog! The weight will come off with reduced amounts of food. Personally, I think they do better on regular food, just less and added veggies for bulk. If you have an indoor swimming facility available and the rescue will pay for it, some swim therapy for exercise and ease on her joints would help her and probably feel good, too! Best of luck with this sweet girl....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you for taking her in. The green bean diet will work. I have a foster, Tasha, that we just adopted and she came into rescue in November at 107 lbs. She is now 80 lbs and still losing. At least another 5 lbs and then we will see how she is. Start slow short walks and then just increase each day. When she came to us in January she was about 90 lbs and could hardly run around with my pups. Now she joins in the fun. Unfortunately she does have some hip issues from all the weight and going up the stairs at night is still difficult for her. Hopefully we can build up more muscle now that the weather is warmer. Good Luck!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That poor girl. I don't understand how anyone can let their dog get so overweight either. Good luck and I bet she'll be slimming down in no time at all with you!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

We did the green bean diet with Gemma (11 yro), she came in at 137 pounds  her Ideal weight should have been around 70 ish.
We started out with the GB diet, very tiny walks, like 10 ft or so, same thing with a lil fetch about 4ft then back. Car ride down to the water for some much loved swimming. We did 1 cup kibble (lean)-1 cup green beans 2x day. HTH

Good luck


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I would suspect that her thyroid is off a bit.
> 
> I'm a mean old man But I would cut her food down to one cup per day, divided into two feedings. I would want that weight off her ASAP.


You are a mean old man, but I agree.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone has already given such great advice...I just wanted to say thank you so much for fostering this girl!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra was heavy too, not quite that size though.
She was about 90 lbs. With a fine frame, thinner legs, not a very wide chest.
We started feeding 1 cup of dog food in the morning and 1 at night.
and treat sometimes like a pig ear or raw hide only.
She got a walk (1/2 hour to 1 hour each time)in the morning and another late afternoon, both before feeding.
She's under 70 lbs now, probably closer to 65 lbs, and looks great, has a lot of energy.
I've upped her food to 1-1/2 cups morning and night, as long as we are active.
(now if I could do the same for myself...)
Karen


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

There are two challanges here. First, finding a quality food for her, but most quality foods are pretty power stuff.

So now you have to find a quality food that will also help her lose weight, without starving her.

Dakota always had an issue with weight, and the way I would bring him down without having to cut back is to use California Natural Low-Fat. It's the same food with 12% less fat in it than the regular he normally got.

It takes a while, but it works and doesn't traumatize the dog with a sudden change in diet or quantity.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Putting an overweight dog on a drastic diet can be traumatic. Daisy never was a counter surfer ... until I put her on a diet.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Katie did well her 1st night here. She is such a happy girl. Looks so out of proportion with smaller head, short legs & a huge body, kind of like a sheep before being sheered. I keep telling her not to worry, we're gonna get her fixed up 

The weather is beautiful here today so we went for a short walk in the yard, didn't want to go too far for fear that she may not be able to make it back!
So far she has been the perfect houseguest. I am sure she & I are going to become good buddies!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good news. I'll be anxious to see what the vet has to say and hear the reports of the thyroid test. Just be sure they do the complete test that's sent out. AND, to remember that low normal is actually LOW in goldens and needs treatment. Even some vets are unware of that... if you need better definition Dr Jean Dodds ( hemopet) is THE expert.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I am sure that Katie will become a healthy and happy dog while she is with you.

I am a believer in a raw food diet for dogs. If you are not willing to go raw then I would feed her canned food and perhaps 4 kibbles at each feeding. The reasoning behind that is the canned food, usually contains much less grain. Grain and starches from veggies will turn into fat. 

By feeding a 1/2 canned food and perhaps 4 kibbles along with fresh or frozen green beans, she will loose the weight. Remember that the green beans are just to help her feel full. By feeding them frozen or fresh, the beans will give her a feeling of fullness and will come out much the same they went inside. 

Since she is 9 years of age, I would add a glucosamine, chondroitin tabs to help with her joints. 

Good luck and please keep us up to date on her weight loss progress.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You've gotten a lot of good advice here and I ditto the thyroid check. Here is a link to our rescue's winter newsletter dealing with canine obesity and weight loss: http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/pdfs/winter2009ntgolden.pdf
It has lots of general articles about obesity, diet, exercise and some success stories. One foster started her obese dog walking by going out the front door, down the side of the house and into the back door. 
Thanks for helping this girl through her journey to her thinner self!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd have her checked out for medical cause of extra weight, then have her eat no more than 800 calories a day.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> then have her eat no more than 800 calories a day.


Kimm, you made a believer out of me  I've been following that rule for years now and it works beautifully


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Kimm, you made a believer out of me  I've been following that rule for years now and it works beautifully


In most cases it works! I have to cut back on Tucker's food again. DH has been slipping him goodies again. He needs to lose a few pounds. Tucker really cannot consume over 750 calories without putting on weight, especially in the winter. The poor boy. Shadow on the other hand, can eat a lot more.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my that poor girl!!! I can't imagine letting my pet get to be so overweight like that  Good luck getting that weight off her... I think going on a diet and getting some regular exercise will help that weight just start to fall off.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Shame the owners,even if she has a thyroid problem!.
She needs a good vet check with a full thyroid analysis!.Would give her a 1 cup 1/2,a day,cut into 2 meal and that's all!.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Back from the vet, Katie weighed 105 lbs!!
The rescues intake coordinator was able to track down & speak with Katie's previous vet. 
She found out that 
Katie was diagnosed in 06 with thyroid issues, her owners said the meds made her too active and didn't give them to her.:doh::doh:

She seems otherwise healthy and her hips & joints are in decent shape.

Thyroid meds, regular exercise & good food is the plan. Will take her back in a month for a recheck.
So all in all today was good news


----------



## Mamie (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, I would go with a high protein, grain free diet for awhile. More expensive kibble but you use less. Don't want to give up quality nutrition for the sake of fullness--esp. with a health issue. 

IMHO.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thought I'd update on Katie, she is down to 94.8 lbs. 

She is happy & doing well and has found her forever home!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Thought I'd update on Katie, she is down to 94.8 lbs.
> 
> She is happy & doing well and has found her forever home!!


Oh that is wonderful!! I'm assuming the forever home she has found is yours?? 

Can we see some more pictures??


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Oh that is wonderful!! I'm assuming the forever home she has found is yours??
> 
> Can we see some more pictures??


 No :no: her forever home is not here, she is with a wonderful mother & daughter in Harrisburg, Pa.

The most recent pictures I have of her were sent to my phone, I don't know if I can get them from there to here. :doh::doh:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news that Katie has found her forever home. Presumably, they'll continue to help her lose weight. Good for you for fostering her and helping her to get a new lease on life!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing well! Congrats on your new home, Katie. BJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. So glad about the weight and the furever home


----------

